# utilisation de Transmission



## othon-von-salza (30 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,
Alors voila, j'ai télécharger Transmission mais sur quels sites je peux télécharger des truc?
Est-ce que ca fonctionne un peu comme e-mule?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Dimitri11 (30 Mai 2008)

othon-von-salza a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Alors voila, j'ai télécharger Transmission mais sur quels sites je peux télécharger des truc?
> Est-ce que ca fonctionne un peu comme e-mule?
> Merci de vos réponses


 

EDIT : pas vu que c'était en double sujet et que ça avait été déjà traité!


----------

